# Need a Buddy Boat and 1 more angler for 8-4-08



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Need a buddy boat and possibly 1 more angler to go fish the VA Fogg on Monday 8-4-08, the last day of snapper season. We'll split gas,oil, bait and ice 3 ways. Probably $80-100 a piece. King, ling, mahi, snapper will be the target for the day. Please pm me for details. We'll be going out of Freeport. Mike


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

I will talk to a buddy of mine and see if he wants to go. Will send you a PM tomorrow evening.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

CajunBob said:


> I will talk to a buddy of mine and see if he wants to go. Will send you a PM tomorrow evening.


Roger that!! Looking forward to your response! If I can't find one and if you can't find one we'll just combine our resources and just take one boat! Let me know.


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

too bad I work monday night other wise i would see whats up about going.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

We're now going out of Freeport!!!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Here she is!!!!








007TeamOne_008.jpg (85.1 KB)


----------

